# thaddius' Console Roast 2014 Edition - Round 6



## thaddius (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome back to _thaddius’ Console Roast 2014 Edition_. For those of you who are not aware this is a poll where you, the GBATemp user, get to vote on what GBATemp thinks is the worst console ever is. For more information check out the Rules section below.

*Recap:*

The Fourth Generation of consoles was, to no one’s surprise, a complete and utter defeat for:





*The Phillips CD-i!* Congratulations Phillips! You will be venerated in the only way GBATemp knows how: useless polls. It’s no wonder with its poor, rushed-into-market quality and its terrible excuse for licensed Nintendo games. Despite some minor intimations to the contrary, the Phillips CD-i was clearly the stand-out this generation and deserved this ‘win’.

Some deranged individuals actually voted for the Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis/Megadrive on this one. I’m going to chalk that up to them having never played them, which is an absolute shame. ~90% of pollers knew what was what though and voted for the only console that it made sense to call the ‘worst of the fourth generation’.


If you’d like to know more about how the voting went check out last week’s thread here.

*Intro:*

I saw the best handhelds of the Fifth Generation destroyed by madness, starving, hysterical. Another week, another poll. And this week we bring you the _very bloated_ Fifth Generation of Handhelds. Here we have a transition period who’s contributions span a large part of the 90s. We will see Nintendo’s first large video game failure and some new Nintendo competitors, some of whom fared surprisingly well, others who failed just as badly as the Virtual Boy.

A little bit of an explanation though: *I’m leaving a lot of things out in this poll*. We’re not going to focus too much on the Game Boy Pocket, the Game Boy Light, the Neo Geo Pocket Color, or the WonderSwan Color. For the Game Boys they are either not much of an upgrade or obscure, and the rest already have another iteration of the system in this poll. Normally none of this would stop me, but it's bad enough that we have 7 options already and it would get *VERY* confusing if we had 10. Bear with me though - I’ve tried to focus on a good concentration of systems. Hopefully people actually read this… I’m sure it will still be controversial.

Anyway, I predict that Nintendo will both win and lose this poll with their two contributions this week, even if there are more deserving candidates. *COUGHTIGERCOUGH*


But before we get into that, let’s recap the rules no one ever reads, shall we?

*Rules:*



Spoiler



There can only be one!

Each week I pit each console generation against itself to determine what the worst console of that generation was. Updates will hopefully be up every Thursday from now till the end.

We’re going to work our way up through consoles and handhelds until we reach the current generation. Once that’s all done, we’ll determine the worst console and the worst handheld. From there we choose the definitive GBATemp-approved WORST CONSOLE EVER.

Your only job, Mr. or Ms. GBATemper, is to cast your vote for what you think the worst of the generation is. Please try to do some research, watch some videos, maybe play a few of these games on a (completely legitimate) emulator, and you just might learn a little about the weird amorphous blob that is video game history. But I can't (and won't) keep you from just shooting from the uninformed hip. You're also encouraged to explain your choice in the form of a response to this topic. 

In the event of a tie, I (Sir thaddius prigg) will cast the deciding vote. It is my Roast after all...

The Generations are taken from Wikipedia as I've deemed that to be an appropriate neutral third party. I understand if you might have some concerns that I've put things in the wrong generation in your opinion, but I'm not too concerned about that. Generations are murky constructs at best and are based on arbitrary distinctions made by outsiders as post hoc rationalizations that don't mean anything to anyone anyway. Don't take any of this too seriously. I'm not going to change the polls based on your opinion of them.

Aggressive discussion is allowed, but please try to keep within the rules of the forums. Just try to have fun and don’t be a jerk, k?


Enough of that crap, time to get started!

*This Week's Challengers:*

*The Tiger R-Zone*




I strongly considered removing this one as it doesn't seem that notable in a bloated poll. But reason lost out as I just want to see how this one fares.

Tiger Electronics, known mostly for their one-off LCD handhelds, decided it was time to break out into the wonderful world of carriage based handhelds!

In their infinite wisdom they opted for a headset as the primary console in an effort to capitalize on Nintendo’s new system: the ill fated Virtual Boy. They would go on to release two more major designs, and an ‘organizer’ styled one (I believe), but none of them sold well at all.

The games were of the quality seen in the one-off LCD games of yore which did not bode well for the console. And the headset design was just dumb. I know that no one could predict that Nintendo’s newest hardware would flop so I don’t blame them for trying to copy it, but if the Virtual Boy was bad the R-Zone was worse for copying it. 

I don't really know what kind of scope Tiger was looking for - if they were deluded enough to think it could even compete with the Game Boy et al - but I have yet to meet anyone who owns one.

The R-Zone quickly faded into obscurity to little complaint.

*The Sega Nomad*




Sega had already released a product called the Sega Mega Jet that was a portable Genesis/Mega Drive made for use on planes. Sega decided one day to adapt the Mega Jet for a larger market and released it as the Nomad.

The Nomad, just like the Game Gear, was simply a portable version of their current console. This time though it actually played the home consoles cartridges out-of-the-box.

It made a lot of sense: a portable Genesis. Who wouldn't want to play their favourite games on the go?

Sega obviously didn’t learn much else from the Game Gear though because the Nomad was just as bad on batteries (6AA batteries for 3-5 hours of gameplay). And it is said that compatibility was not as good as it also suffered a similar problem to the TurboExpress in that it had some trouble displaying readable text. And it was obviously not so compatible with the 32X and Sega/Mega CD add-ons.

*The Nintendo Virtual Boy*




Ugh. Where does this thing belong? It’s not really a console, not really a handheld - someone will complain no matter where I put this thing. But because it was a system that didn’t hook up to a TV, was mostly only battery operated, and was capable of being taken on road trips (I’ve at least done so) I’m tossing it in with the ‘handhelds’.

In order to keep the price low Nintendo opted for a monochromatic screen with red on black in hopes that the contrast would be less of a strain on eyes. Despite these considerations the system would immediately be branded as a headache inducing nightmare that burned the colour red so deeply into your retinas that you would long for the sweet embrace of death to save you from the horror of it all.

In addition to those complaints the Virtual Boy was difficult to use as playing it in unrecommended ways could give you neck strain.

While the first party games released for the system were rather high quality (Virtual Boy Wario Land is still considered by some to be the best in the series) its rapid abandonment by the market and Nintendo themselves would leave the system with a pitiful library of 19 games in Japan and only 14 in North America. The internet isn’t even certain if it was even released in Europe as there are some reports it had a (very limited) release in the UK. The Virtual Boy, a pet project of Gunpei Yokoi and a wet dream for the living legend that is Shigeru Miyamoto, would be the first indication that the Japanese monolith was capable of doing wrong.

To spell it out for you folks: The Virtual Boy was released in July of 95 in Japan and August of 95 in North America. It would be discontinued by December of the very same year in Japan and in March of 96 in North America. That’s five months in Japan and seven in North America. How does the company that made the Super Nintendo make that kind of an error?

*The Tiger Game.com*




After surviving the R-Zone debacle somehow Tiger went on to make a handheld that sounded really promising: Touch screen controls, dual cartridge slots, PDA capabilities, internet connectivity… too bad it sucked.

Pronounced 'GameCom', this system's screen refresh rate was about as bad as the original Game Boy’s, even though there were released almost 10 years apart, the touch screen was spotty, the second cartridge slot is a strange idea, the PDA functionally was lame (just like actual PDAs), and while you could upload highscores to online leaderboards there wasn’t much else you could do and the external modem for the system was a bulky and expensive add-on.

Tiger had a history of attracting some major names for their one-off LCD games, like Batman and Sonic, and just like the R-Zone the Game.com had games licensed by companies like Sega and Capcom. But they sucked. Sonic Jam was very difficult to play with the horrendous refresh rate of the screen combined with the fast paced action. And Resident Evil 2, a 2D implementation of Capcom’s notoriously difficult-to-control classic, was atrocious.

Tiger would later release a second model with single cartage slot and nicer form factor that was frontlit, and later a similar model in different colours with no light. Neither would sell well and Tiger would later abandon the product.

*The Nintendo Game Boy Color*




After releasing the barely-an-upgrade Game Boy Pocket and later the Japan-only Game Goy Light, Nintendo decided to finally release an entry to the Game Boy line that had colour (and not just the dumb 'Play It Loud' ploy for the GB that actually worked). To that end the Game Boy Color [sic] was released in 1998.

It’s lifespan would be too short for your humble OP's liking. Lasting from its release to its discontinue date in 2003 would leave the GBC with a comparatively tiny library to the GB and GBA.

The GBC's success could be attributed to a number of things, including the quality of games, the rather substantial back catalogue of GB games, but they all pale in comparison to one simple point: Pokemon. I wonder how things would have turned out for Nintendo if they didn't have Pokemon to lean on.

We’re kind of babied by backlit screens these days, but the GBC didn’t have one and it made it difficult to play the system in most lighting conditions. It was, however, a step up from the GB and GB Pocket so people may not have noticed. Or they just went out and bought a worm light like everyone else.

But just like the Super Nintendo there is nothing else I can say to bash the system. It took two AA batteries and they lasted forever, it played old GB games and attempted to overlay some colour onto them, and the form factor was a lot more agreeable than the original GB.

*The SNK Neo Geo Pocket*




The last time we heard from these guys they had made a ridiculously expensive console that let you play arcade games at home.

As if somehow learning a very expensive lesson, SNK returned with the reasonably priced Neo Geo Pocket; a little handheld who’s strong first and third party support managed to keep it afloat a lot longer than people expected it would against Nintendo. The console is actually quite impressive, for what it's worth, and is apparently more powerful than the GBC (although we hear the words 'more powerful than Nintendo' all the time...).

I still play Metal Slug 1st & 2nd Mission, Puzzle Bobble Mini, Dark Arms: Beast Busters, and others diligently on my Neo Geo Pocket.

What absolutely astounds me about this console though, is the fact that it was _forwards compatible_. Unlike the original Game Boy with Game Boy Color cartridges, the Neo Geo Pocket was capable of playing the later released Neo Geo Pocket Color games. Games that required colour, like Puzzle Bobble Mini, would switch over to colour blind mode where the colours would be replaced with shapes to help you discern them. My only concern is that it would devalue the merits of the NGPC.

Strangely it also had GBA-to-GC-like connectivity with Sega's Dreamcast, although it was with very few games and was considered kind of redundant in light of the Dreamcast's VMU.

The console also came with rinky dink PDA-like functionality (what was the deal with people wanting PDA stuff?) that told you your horoscope and could act as an alarm. Also, possibly because it was Japanese, there was a inordinate number of Casino games for the system, the majority of which were slot machine games.

I haven’t met too many people in North America who know about the system, but those who do know it remember it fondly.

*The Bandai WonderSwan*




After the monumental failure that was the Virtual Boy, disgraced creator of the Game & Watch, Game Boy, and Game Boy Pocket, Gunpei Yokoi left Nintendo to pursue his dreams elsewhere. Just prior to his untimely (and apparently controversial) death Yokoi created the Bandai Wonderswan; a system that is strikingly similar to the Game Boy in its use of ‘withered technology’ as it appeared to be a modern application of older tech. Bandai would later release a color version of the system, much in the same way Nintnedo and SNK did with their systems.

Despite its ungainly name the WonderSwan sold quite well in Japan where it was released. Strong first and third party support with titles like Digimon and Final Fantasy helped push sales. It even had an impressive 30+ hours of gameplay on a _single_ AA battery.

What else can I say? It wasn’t a bad system, if not a little anachronistic. It’s only drawbacks were its Game Boy-like out-of-datedness (it was released in ’99), and the fact that its name sounds silly to us Western anglophones.

*Outro:*


And there you have it LadyGBAs and GentleTemps, the fifth generation of handhelds. Again, I predict Nintendo will win and lose this poll, while Tiger will get off scot free (prove me wrong!).

Writing this week’s entry has reminded me of all the good games that came out of this era, including Pokemon which helped rejuvenate the Game Boy and make the link cable relevant again. For that reason I’m going to go play some NGPC and GBC games now. Don’t forget to vote! See you guys next week.

*Current Standings:*



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd nearly said Rzone but then I remember.
Wonderswan.

Double Dpad?
How are you supposed to play that?
With 3 hands?

It's the the N64's controller in a handheld.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I'd nearly said Rzone but then I remember.
> Wonderswan.
> 
> Double Dpad?
> ...


 
You could flip the system sideways for games that were played vertically (mostly puzzle games and shmups). I don't blame you for your choice though.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2014)

Then I can see the double Dpad working.
A bit...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

There can be only one choice here, really. The R-Zone was a shameless attempt at cashing in on the Virtual Boy "hype" and because of it, we had to "enjoy" PCP Stations ever since. It almost makes the poll redundant, really - if not for that piece of crap, the Virtual Boy would bite the bullet, no question about it. Oh, you narrowly dodged this one, Nintendo! The Virtual Boy may cause nausea and eye hemorrhaging, but at least it's playable, unlike the R-Zone. 

DinohScene Are you nuts?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There can be only one choice here, really. The R-Zone was a shameless attempt at cashing in on the Virtual Boy "hype" and because of it, we had to "enjoy" PCP Stations ever since. It almost makes the poll redundant, really - if not for that piece of carp, the Virtual Boy would bite the bullet, no question about it. Oh, you narrowly dodged this one, Nintendo! The Virtual Boy may cause nausea and eye hemorrhaging, but at least it's playable, unlike the R-Zone.
> 
> DinohScene Are you nuts?


 
I like nuts 

Nah, I voted for the Wonderswan cause the double dpad is really irking me.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually am a bit surprised that between the Rzone and VB is such a small gap (as of this post). Yeah I know that it was a horrible "portable" console, but at least it had somewhat decent games that you actually CAN call by the name of games. Not the Tiger Electronics ones which were only some pre-drawn frames which showed up every time you pressed a specific button. And the background was a still image for the entire "game". Not to mention that the sound effects were absolutely horrible even for that time.
I'd like to add that along the Rzone you could have added the obnoxious Tiger Electronics Game Watches and the other millions of different Tiger Direct Handheld Games or whatever were they called. The one positive thing that I can say about these handhelds is that they really had some nice art style on them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2014)

>Insert all of CGR's Tiger Game.Com's reviews here

But it's hard for me to choose just one though. The Virtual Boy was craptastic, pretty much all of the Tiger consoles were junk, the Sega Nomad drained batteries hardcore like the Game Gear before it...they were all mostly bad this gen besides the GBC


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Insert all of CGR's Tiger Game.Com's reviews here
> 
> But it's hard for me to choose just one though. The Virtual Boy was craptastic, pretty much all of the Tiger consoles were junk, the Sega Nomad drained batteries hardcore like the Game Gear before it...they were all mostly bad this gen besides the GBC


It wouldn't even cross my mind to vote for the Nomad - sure, it drained batteries like there was no tomorrow, but _it was a portable Mega Drive/Genesis_. I mean, c'mon... _Portable Mega Drive/Genesis!_ What _more_ do you want? 


Attila13 said:


> I'd like to add that along the Rzone you could have added the obnoxious Tiger Electronics Game Watches and the other millions of different Tiger Direct Handheld Games or whatever were they called. The one positive thing that I can say about these handhelds is that they really had some nice art style on them.


We have to have _some_ standards in regards to what a console _is_. I usually say that it's a _"console"_ if it has support for some kind of storage to support more than the built-in software - otherwise it's a video _game_, but not really a _console_.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It wouldn't even cross my mind to vote for the Nomad - sure, it drained batteries like there was no tomorrow, but _it was a portable Mega Drive/Genesis_. I mean, c'mon... _Portable Mega Drive/Genesis!_ What _more_ do you want?


 
More than 3 hours of play time, not having to spend tons of money on AA batteries...;O;


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> We have to have _some_ standards in regards to what a console _is_. I usually say that it's a _"console"_ if it has support for some kind of storage to support more than the built-in software - otherwise it's a video _game_, but not really a _console_.


 
Yes I agree. I didn't meant so that all of those _games_ to be on the list. I meant the list it as Rzone + all the other TE junk.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> More than 3 hours of play time, not having to spend tons of money on AA batteries...;O;





Spoiler










There, happy? Now you don't need to buy AA's.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Mar 20, 2014)

The fact that there are actual human beings that voted for anything other than the R-Zone baffles me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

jacksprat1990 said:


> The fact that there are actual human beings that voted for anything other than the R-Zone baffles me.


I agree.

Playing on the Virtual Boy can lead to violent vomiting, playing on the Game.Com can lead to terrible disappointments, but playing on the R-Zone can only lead to suicide - it's almost like legal theft.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2014)

There's a cornucopia of stinkers here. How can you choose just one?


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sure I would have had to think about this a little bit more if it weren't for the inclusion of the R-Zone. For me it wasn't really a console with interchangeable game cartridges. It was a series of their typical Tiger handheld games with an interchangeable control and battery pack combo sold separately.




Tom Bombadildo said:


> More than 3 hours of play time, not having to spend tons of money on AA batteries...;O;


As with the Game Gear, the saving factor for me on Sega's bulky handhelds is the existence of an AC adapter. It makes it a little less portable but at least it's not quite as bulky as a console and you don't have to truck a TV around with you.*

*speaking of AC adapters (on a side note) am I the only one who noticed that the Virtual Boy AC adapter was the same as the SNES one?






thaddius said:


> *The Nintendo Virtual Boy* ... was capable of being taken on road trips (I’ve at least done so) I’m tossing it in with the ‘handhelds’.


Yeah, I have too and ...





Foxi4 said:


> Playing on the Virtual Boy can lead to violent vomiting


^this


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> As with the Game Gear, the saving factor for me on Sega's bulky handhelds is the existence of an AC adapter. It makes it a little less portable but at least it's not quite as bulky as a console and you don't have to truck a TV around with you.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure I would have had to think about this a little bit more if it weren't for the inclusion of the R-Zone. For me it wasn't really a console with interchangeable game cartridges. It was a series of their typical Tiger handheld games with an interchangeable control and battery pack combo sold separately.
> 
> *speaking of AC adapters (on a side note) am I the only one who noticed that the Virtual Boy AC adapter was the same as the SNES one?


Pretty much. If not for the R-Zone, this would be an exciting duel between the Game.Com and the Virtual Boy, which are both awful, each in their own special way. I'd be interested in seeing how that plays out.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2014)

thaddius said:


> The Tiger R-Zone
> 
> I don't really know what kind of scope Tiger was looking for - if they were deluded enough to think it could even compete with the Game Boy et al - but I have yet to meet anyone who owns one.



 

I admit nothing.  

It was a gift from a well-meaning but clueless aunt.   

Okay, I may have wanted one at the time, the ads made it look less crappy. 


As for the target market, I don't think they ever meant to rival the big boys, but the R-Zone cost less than half the price of the serious handhelds of the time so it had that going for it. I think it was $30 at launch or something.  

That said it definitely doesn't belong on the list, since it's a glorified LCD game. Might as well put Game&Watch games on there.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

ROFLMAO!!! 

Oh, man...at first I really thought this was going to be an easy vote for the virtual boy. After all...lousy 3D, headaches, ultrashort lifespan and that it was never even released in Europe to begin with? (okay, perhaps in the UK, but I honestly only heard of this years later).

But with the comments in this thread, I just had to check it out. Was there really a company that managed to outsuck the virtual boy? 

The answer to that question is so embarrassingly bad that it's downright hilarious. I mean...check out this review, FFS. I'm crying tears over here...
-gimmicky seventies-idea of "futuristic"
-a C and a D button that were used in not a single game
-barely a handful of games
-every game is those LCD-lights flashing thingies that were outdated OVER A GENERATION EARLIER
-that music...every single game & watch had better tunes...a decade earlier!
-just watching someone play the game is freaky as hell (his eyes look as if they're going to implode)

And most especially: if anyone ever starts crying that game developers nowadays cheat on the difference between PR material and the real game ("waaaah! It's 1080p in the commercial but only 792p in a later one!!!"), I'll shove them the r-zone commercial in their face. Not only do they blatantly use material that was a million miles ahead of their own tech and imply that theirs is better, those games didn't even appear on the R-zone at all!

It's times like this that I'm glad you guys don't live around me. I honestely don't mean to troll, but the idea of their hopes of a gameboy color or a virtual boy being shattered because their dumb parents giving them THIS monstrosity is just tickling my laughing bones way too much to be healthy. At least...it would be if this was a real club, as I would have probably be beaten up by someone with such memories and me not being able to properly support them on their lost childhood innocence.



BWAHAHAHAHA!!! 


(oh, Jezus...it's been way too long since I laughed this hard...especially when being sober)


Pffff...on an attempt of seriousness: the virtual boy would still be my runner-up for the worst system in this poll. Flaws like that can't be overlooked. But it's a good point on the Wario land game, though (that IS a good game). Why the hell hasn't nintendo remade that one for the 3DS? They remade far less obscure games.


----------



## HtheB (Mar 20, 2014)

I think that most people doesn't know that R-Zone was just an stupid LCD game...


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> -barely a handful of games


But they were some big names and major movie tie-ins. On paper, the library looked pretty good. 



Spoiler: List of available cartridges



Apollo 13, 
Area 51, 
Batman & Robin, 
Batman Forever, 
Battle Arena Toshinden, 
Daytona Racing, 
Indy 500, 
Independance Day,
Judge Dredd, 
Men in Black, 
Mortal Kombat 3, 
Mortal Kombat Trilogy,
Nights,
Panzer Dragoon, 
Primal Rage, 
Road Rash, 
Road Rash 3,
Star Trek,
Star Wars Jedi Adventure,
Star Wars Millennium Falcon Challenge,
Star Wars Imperial Assault,
Star Wars Rebel Forces,
The Lost World,
Virtua Cop,
Virtua Fighter,
Virtua Fighter 2,
VR Troopers,
Waterworld


 
Too bad they all _sucked_  




Taleweaver said:


> And most especially: if anyone ever starts crying that game developers nowadays cheat on the difference between PR material and the real game ("waaaah! It's 1080p in the commercial but only 792p in a later one!!!"), I'll shove them the r-zone commercial in their face.


It's not entirely misleading, the shot of the kid screaming in terror is pretty much spot on


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw Game.com in the poll, and now I'm reading everyone's posts in CGR Mark's voice.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I'd nearly said Rzone but then I remember.
> Wonderswan.
> 
> Double Dpad?
> ...


 
the modern gamepad design have D-pad and analog stick in one side and buttons and analog stick on the other side mmm...... OMG WE NEED FOUR THUMBS TO USE THE D-PAD/BUTTONS AND ANALOG STICKS AT THE SAME TIME.
or we can use one or other depending the situation, is only a matter of convenience.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> the modern gamepad design have D-pad and analog stick in one side and buttons and analog stick on the other side mmm...... OMG WE NEED FOUR THUMBS TO USE THE D-PAD/BUTTONS AND ANALOG STICKS AT THE SAME TIME.
> or we can use one or other depending the situation, is only a matter of convenience.


 
Analogue sticks are still superior to dual dpads


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Analogue sticks are still superior to dual dpads


Except the dual d-pad was never used as a dual d-pad - one was a d-pad, the other was used as function buttons. In any case, it's A) A good, popular system and B) It has a library of nice games. Other than the obscurity of its _"dual design"_ which allows it to be used in both landscape and portrait orientation _(which is arguably a quality, not a flaw)_, I don't see a reason to vote against it. In fact, I actually want one of those - they're really nifty.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Analogue sticks are still superior to dual dpads


 
not if you play sidescrollers. I never play 2D platformers without a decent dpad.
but now that you mention that, I cannot imagine a good use to dual dpads as for dual sticks. I only remember one game that use that, Super Stardust on PSP. but Super Stardust HD on PS3 and Stardust Delta on Vita do a better job with dual analogs.

but aside from the dual dpad the WonderSwan was a solid handheld.
my vote is for the Tiger R-Zone. the other 2 worst have a good side at least.
the Virtualboy had good games and you can read your mail on the Tiger game.com while the R-Zone is just a bunch of annoying noises and....eerrh.... can I actually call any of the things that appear on screen a sprite?? I don't think so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

HtheB said:


> I think that most people doesn't know that R-Zone was just an stupid LCD game...


It was just a stupid _game console_ based on exchangable LCD screens, which makes all the difference here. It wasn't just one game, you could buy games for it... plus it was officially advertised, so... can't say that it wasn't mainstream.


----------



## coolmario (Mar 20, 2014)

i voted for r-zone, it sucked.


----------



## HtheB (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It was just a stupid _game console_ based on exchangable LCD screens, which makes all the difference here. It wasn't just one game, you could buy games for it... plus it was officially advertised, so... can't say that it wasn't mainstream.


Yeah that was what I mean..
But hey, there are "Pop-Stations" too!!...
Yes, most of them has interchangeable screens for different games 
You guys should check out Ashen's Popstation Watch if you wanna have some good fun


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Yeah that was what I mean..
> But hey, there are "Pop-Stations" too!!...
> Yes, most of them has interchangeable screens for different games
> You guys should check out Ashen's Popstation Watch if you wanna have some good fun


I love POPStation Watch, it's hilarious. 

Pretty sure that in the case of those, the game logic is actually on the system though - the game screens just change it using jumpers, so it doesn't really support games different than the ones that come with it _(not to mention that POPStations are not cross-compatible due to form factor reasons, which isn't a big deal since they're all the same anyways ;O; )_. The R-Zone genuienly does have... _"different games"_. 

Speaking of the R-Zone, it had a portable revision!



Spoiler










Don't you just love the 90ties? Put _"Xtreme"_ on something and it looks better already!


----------



## HtheB (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I love POPStation Watch, it's hilarious.


I hope to see WLL in one of the upcoming polls


----------



## VashTS (Mar 20, 2014)

my brother had the r-zone, it stunk. the other ones were cool a little bit. i loved my virtual boy but it did hurt to play it.

teleroboxer is the best boxing game and i wish they would translate that to newer consoles!


----------



## joepassive (Mar 21, 2014)

in my opinion R-Zone sucks. it's easy:
all of those consoles had games that looked real.
for example, 
Sega Nomad played good mega-drive games,
SNK Neo-Geo pocked is wonderful little piece of gaming,
WonderSwan is japanese heaven for portable games.
And GBC is a timeless classic.

and look at virtual boy, sure it sucked ass but it had real games: look at mario tennis and wario land. they were real games u could play, not for very long tho or headaches and eye-problem would start, hance the sucking ness level.

and the Game.com even had real games like Duke Nukem and Mortal kombat. they all looked REAL. real shitty because of the screen, BUT REAL.

but the R-ZONE?
it's red-and-black edition of crappy early lcd games, when the background is all pictures and just light up when u push buttons.
thats not real video games in my opinion.

When I say REAL i mean, movement of characters and the actual ability to do shit, not just see moving pictures.





wtf is shit? r-zone.


----------



## Aeter (Mar 21, 2014)

What about the Atari Lynx?
Or was that a different gen?
I do think it should be in this list though.
EDIT:Never mind, it was fourth gen.
EDIT2:Saw it was handled in round 4,my bad.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 21, 2014)

Um guys. The Virtual Boy isn't a handheld.
It's portable yes, but it's no more handheld than a laptop.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so glad you took the time read my explanation for that.


----------



## Ulieq (Mar 21, 2014)

I really hope someone picks up Wonderswan emulator for the nintendo DS.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Um guys. The Virtual Boy isn't a handheld.


It's a _head_-held


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2014)

This is one of those poles where really all of the systems sucked in one way or another.... No balance in any of them. 

You had to pick weird ass stuff or total crap, or you had to pick good battery life and crap graphics or shitty battery eating machine and decent graphics. 

Really looking back its kind of no wonder Nintendo owned the portable market for so long. Given the choices... lol

I mean in a portable system, if the battery life is shitty. Who wants to carry around a bunch of batteries or a useless piece of tech once there is no juice? 

*I have become sooo spoiled by my JXD thing, 6 hours of battery life a fantastic screen AND decent graphics in one device? LOL Looking back at this poll you would think it impossible.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 21, 2014)

R-Zone took my vote by far. I'd have to agree that each other entry had indeed an upside to it. Personally speaking I remember my Nomad being with me since launch and still to this day, that badboy got me through some trips. Not to mention every cable from the Genesis 2 worked on the Nomad.

I have so many found memories with each of those handhelds, only good thing that came from the R-Zone was that it was the perfect size for throwing at my older brother


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 21, 2014)

I remember the R zone, it was crap, but I enjoyed it alot lol.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 21, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I mean in a portable system, if the battery life is shitty. Who wants to carry around a bunch of batteries or a useless piece of tech once there is no juice?


 
My brother owned a Game Gear and, later, so did I. They were only ever used at home, where a power adaptor was available, or on long car journey - where it was plugged into the cigarette lighter.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 21, 2014)

except for the Virtual Boy, i have them all 

i love my "NGP Color" and my "SwanCrystal" (Improved Wonderswan Color with TFT LCD instead of FSTN LCD and 512Mbit RAM instead of 256Mbit) and still play them once and awhile
the Nomad, just eats to much batteries, the Game.com is really garbage as is the Tiger R-Zone


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2014)

why put The Nintendo Game Boy Color in the list, its head and shoulders above the rest.

only cracks heads will vote for Nintendo Game Boy Color.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 21, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> ...Wonderswan.


 

Here's two minutes of what Wonderswan sucking looks like:


The Wonderswan beat both the Gameboy Color and Neo Geo Pocket Color in graphics quality and specs.

If I remember correctly, it was the first portable system with a Mr. Driller port.

It was also the first handheld to have an official homebrew option:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WonderWitch

The NEC PCFX was the first official console to have one.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> More than 3 hours of play time, not having to spend tons of money on AA batteries...;O;


 
It had a battery pack. And, it could be connected to a power outlet (and the TV).


----------



## techboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I remember wanting a Nomad. The only home console I had was a Genesis up until someone gave me a PS1. When I was really young, my favorite games were Sonic 2, Sonic 3, Tinhead, and Vectorman. I still play them with an emulator on Wii. A friend of mine had and played Nomad last I talked to him...although he used a 12V sealed lead-acid UPS battery and a 9V regulator to run it. It was hilarious seeing him play it at university last year with that big battery on the table and a backpack full of genesis carts. Sucks I didn't own a decent phone until about 4 months later or I'd have a picture. Technology has come a _long_ way...

Gameboy Color shouldn't even be on this list. I had a GBC (was what I got instead of the Nomad). I played that thing for hours on end on long car rides. Tons of games for it, and GB games were compatible too.

I can't speak for WonderSwan or NeoGeo, as I've never played either of them. In fact, until this post, I'd never heard of WonderSwan. That tells you how well it was advertised and how much it's talked about nowadays...

VirtualBoy wasn't a total flop. A friend had one, and yes, it sucked. Gave everybody headaches and the rest of it left something to be desired too, but even today there's still a following for it.

That can't be said for the Tiger stuff, which is pure junk. R-Zone got my vote.


----------



## cdoty (Mar 21, 2014)

techboy said:


> I can't speak for WonderSwan or NeoGeo, as I've never played either of them. In fact, until this post, I'd never heard of WonderSwan. That tells you how well it was advertised and how much it's talked about nowadays...


 
The Wonderswan was only released in Japan. I think Bandai was considering releasing a US version, but the dominance of the Gameboy stopped them.


----------



## techboy (Mar 21, 2014)

That'd explain why I never heard of it. It didn't exist over here...


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 22, 2014)

R-Z*owned*

sorry, couldn't help myself. d:


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 22, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> R-Z*owned*
> 
> sorry, couldn't help myself. d:


 
You're a terrible person.

and I find that incredibly sexy.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 22, 2014)

We always get irked over consoles names .. but wtf seriously who named it the fukkin wonderswan ? erm wot ?


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2014)

I think that the only people voting for Game.com are the ones who have never tried the R-Zone


----------



## morvoran (Mar 22, 2014)

I think the people not voting for the R-Zone are either major R-Zone fanboys, just clicked a random pick, can't read and think they were voting for the best console, or just have mental issues.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2014)

morvoran said:


> major R-Zone fanboys


 

They exist? Could the legends be true?


----------



## cracker (Mar 22, 2014)

I totally agree the R-Zone shouldn't be on the list since it was mostly a red backlit game-swappable POS Tiger wannabe handheld and the VB is a "portable" but definitely not a "handheld". Either way the VB is thought of, if the R-Zone were removed the Game.Com should take the prize.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> They exist? Could the legends be true?


 
*Insert obligatory, "Hey, there's Wii U fanboys, so why not?" here*


----------



## orcid (Mar 23, 2014)

Flame said:


> why put The Nintendo Game Boy Color in the list, its head and shoulders above the rest.
> 
> only cracks heads will vote for Nintendo Game Boy Color.


The game boy color is a a new version of 9 years old handheld at the time of its release with a thiner design and a colour screen. Making it worse there were only a few colour games. Because of this I have no problem voting for the game boy color.
It was really a very big disappointment at its time. Everybody wanted a really new handheld from Nintendo after 9(!) years.


----------



## Another World (Mar 23, 2014)

> Ugh. Where does this thing belong? It’s not really a console, not really a handheld - someone will complain no matter where I put this thing.



The virtual boy is officially classified as a console, not a handheld. it was marketed for its "portability", yet never officially referred to as a handheld that i am aware of.



> In order to keep the price low Nintendo opted for a monochromatic screen with red on black



proper colored LEDs did not exist at the time. red was the only LED capable of producing a bright enough light to create the "3D" effect. LCD technology was toyed with but deemed too blurry and too expensive, which is why they went with LEDs and mirrors (a technology they didn't even invent). red was not a design choice but a limitation of the available technology.

i'd love to talk more about how nintendo failed to properly market this system, how they forced a prototype into production, how they limited which devs were allowed to make games for the system, etc, but that is all off topic. ;]

-another world


----------



## cracker (Mar 23, 2014)

orcid said:


> The game boy color is a a new version of 9 years old handheld at the time of its release with a thiner design and a colour screen. Making it worse there were only a few colour games. Because of this I have no problem voting for the game boy color.
> It was really a very big disappointment at its time. Everybody wanted a really new handheld from Nintendo after 9(!) years.



There were quite a few good games for GBC actually. Zelda Oracle games, Shantae, Wario Lands, SMB Deluxe, Bionic Commando, Blaster Master, DKC, DK Land 3, etc. Not to mention the colorizing of GB mono games.


----------



## Yokimari (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm going to have to vote the Tiger Game.com, I had almost all those systems except the Wonderswan and the SNK Neo Geo Pocket. I enjoyed the R-Zone, reminded me of an amped up Tiger LCD game, and I enjoyed the Virtual Boy because I liked its pseudo 3D effects, despite causing me eye troubles. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2014)

Another World said:


> The virtual boy is officially classified as a console, not a handheld. it was marketed for its "portability", yet never officially referred to as a handheld that i am aware of.


Every single device strictly dedicated to gaming is classified as a console, the division is really only _"home console"_ and _"portable console"_, _"handheld"_ is just a form-factor of the portable ones. I think the Virtual Boy fits neatly into the category it's been placed in here.


----------



## cracker (Mar 23, 2014)

How can the VB fit neatly into "handheld"? All others in this classification consist of a single piece unit (screen and controller in one) that didn't need a very shoddy stand to prop them up so you could stick your face in it. The way it was designed totally rules it out as a handheld. It was barely even treated as a portable by most who owned it because it was such a pain in the ass to take it down and take it somewhere to play.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2014)

cracker said:


> How can the VB fit neatly into "handheld"? All others in this classification consist of a single piece unit (screen and controller in one) that didn't need a very shoddy stand to prop them up so you could stick your face in it. The way it was designed totally rules it out as a handheld. It was barely even treated as a portable by most who owned it because it was such a pain in the ass to take it down and take it somewhere to play.


The stand is not a quintessential part of the set and isn't required for the unit's operation. The poll is unfortunately named _"Worst Handheld"_ wheras it should've been called_ "Worst Portable"_, but handheld is just the umbrella term people got used to. How the 5 people who bought the Virtual Boy used it is irrelevant here, the system was designed as a portable one and as such it's in this poll.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 24, 2014)

i only played 4 out of 7 of those and 3 were only for a few minutes and 1 of them i owned...

here's my input of them

the sega nomad=my friend i use to know owned that.  he used the ac plug to play. also you can plug a controller into a slot to have 2 players. why would you do that. (unless your on a cart trip or don't own a sega gens) plus this is the first i heard of alot of games not working... plus the only game he has was that spider-man and venom in maxium carnage. so yeah i don't know more of it in my part.

virutal boy=played it once in a store after 1 minute(i think the game was mario clash or that wario land one not sure) i got a headache. then i saw one person buy the last stock system and all it's game's... way to go for blowing all your hard earned funds...

tiger.com=tiger made handhelds? the hell is this shit. it's a rip off of the old gameboy but worse the only game that the store demo had was duke nukem played it for least 5 minutes say forget it went back to the n64 station to play star fox 64

game boy color=owned it .it's the best handheld for this gen. nuff said.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 25, 2014)

A lot of these had plenty of reason to be on this list for the worst. The lack of lighting made most of us have to endure the crap-tastic aftermarket lighting options, and even then it was a juggle between lighting or a link cable for multiplayer or those fortunate enough to actually _do_ pokemon trading (I wasn't  ). At the least t he GBC's screen was improved enough to not make playing original games on it a complete blur show.

The Virtual Boy? The only thing that has consistently battered and beaten my eyes since that contraption was _Minecraft_. If anything part of me is only hoping to see some VB emulation on the 3DS in part because there were a few I would want to play if i didn't have to wear that stupid headpiece. And suffice to say, one reason I'll never be able to _get_ into VR is in large part because I don't like having my vision purposely obscured... so Oculus Rift or that Morpheus P$4 thing are just right out for me.

The Game.Com I thought would have taken the spot... managing to be the paradox of _earlier_ and *worse* than the Nintendo DS in every respect. The fact it needed an external modem when people were still fighting for a landline for dialup modems was just cruel, especially when the device served was a craptastic piece of shlock.

I can't entirely fault Sega for what they were trying to do with the Nomad, but I'm annoyed that they didn't try to address 32X compatibility _at all_ with their revisions in hardware, or even a way to boot up a Sega CD game.

The wonderswan's biggest crime was just the fact that it for all intents didn't exist... along with the NGP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> I can't entirely fault Sega for what they were trying to do with the Nomad, but I'm annoyed that they didn't try to address 32X compatibility _at all_ with their revisions in hardware, or even a way to boot up a Sega CD game.
> 
> The wonderswan's biggest crime was just the fact that it for all intents didn't exist... along with the NGP.


I can't even begin to imagine how huge the handheld would be with a CD and a 32X expansion attached, it's pretty much a non-issue since with those things it wouldn't really be a portable anymore and you might as well just use a home console version of the Genesis/Mega Drive... Would be neat to look at with the two growths attached though, that's for sure.

As for the Wonderswan and the Neo Geo Pocket, the first was a Japanese exclusive, sure, but the latter was commercially available in stores, at least in my area. It wasn't terribly successful, mind you, but it was available nonetheless.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Every single device strictly dedicated to gaming is classified as a console, the division is really only _"home console"_ and _"portable console"_, _"handheld"_ is just a form-factor of the portable ones. I think the Virtual Boy fits neatly into the category it's been placed in here.


On the other hand, Wikipedia says the Virtual Boy is a "_table-top_ video game console"    Now what?  

Also, according to the Temp staff, a portable console consisting of a controller and a separate headset is " technically [..] not really a handheld (you) bloody chuff."


----------



## thaddius (Mar 25, 2014)

Do people actually expect me to make a separate poll with a single entry for the Virtual Boy?

It's like no one reads my posts.


			
				thaddius said:
			
		

> Ugh. Where does this thing belong? It’s not really a console, not really a handheld - someone will complain no matter where I put this thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> On the other hand, Wikipedia says the Virtual Boy is a "_table-top_ video game console"  Now what?
> 
> Also, according to the Temp staff, a portable console consisting of a controller and a separate headset is " technically [..] not really a handheld (you) bloody chuff."


The problem with the Virtual Boy is that it's neither a full-blown home console nor is it a handheld - it's like a mutated, conjoined travesty of the two. That said, it's closer to what we understand as a portable since it has its own display and power supply instead of relying on a TV and a power adapter, so it was put here... you... trouble stirrer you! 

_()_


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 25, 2014)

i dare anyone to go on a public bus and play a Virtual Boy. but you would have to duct tape it around your head to keep it on. or play it in car.  i think the R-zone had some sort of light gun game add-on too i think...


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Do people actually expect me to make a separate poll with a single entry for the Virtual Boy?


Yes. I still want the "head-held" category   



thaddius said:


> It's like no one reads my posts.


It's like you don't want us to tease Foxi


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's like you don't want us to tease Foxi


You can tease me - you'll never please me. 2straight4u, hombre! _;O;_


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe benheck could make a totally new line-up of hacked head-helds!


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You can tease me - you'll never please me.


I'll just have to fall back on plain old mocking, then.


----------



## Another World (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> How the 5 people who bought the Virtual Boy used it is irrelevant here, the system was designed as a portable one and as such it's in this poll.



you mean, the estimated 770,000 i am sure.

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

Another World said:


> you mean, the estimated 770,000 i am sure.


In comparison to other Nintendo systems it's like a single droplet in compared to an ocean - _"all 5"_ is very appropriate in this case.


----------



## Another World (Mar 27, 2014)

i don't disagree that as a money maker, it was a failure. regardless, it has some fun game, a popular following, a homebrew scene, a modding community, a flash kit. saying it only has 5 owners is disrespectful and hardly appropriate in any case.

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2014)

Another World said:


> i don't disagree that as a money maker, it was a failure. regardless, it has some fun game, a popular following, a homebrew scene, a modding community, a flash kit. saying it only has 5 owners is disrespectful and hardly appropriate in any case.


I don't think it's disrespectful of me to judge a system with extremely low sales as... a system with extremely low sales. The Jaguar also has an avid homebrew community, but that doesn't make it a good system in any shape or form. As for the games, they can be good or bad in their own right, but they themselves don't make the actual system any better or worse, much like a poem doesn't elevate a piece of toilet roll it was written on to a higher order of paper, even if it's a really good poem. Ultimately the system was clunky, it had a small following, a small library of games and it failed - that's why I humorously use the term _"all 5"_.


----------



## Another World (Mar 27, 2014)

i was not attempting to imply that i did not see the "joke" you were presenting. i fully understood your point of view, yet i strongly feel that particular comment remains uncalled for. 

the statement you make about games really has me confused. good or bad games do indeed make a system better or worse. the system hardware remains unaffected, but the casual claims of how good or bad it was are powerfully impacted. those who actually experienced the virtual boy are usually in agreement that it was a good system, with fun games. it attempted something different and provided some great generation-1 software to help demonstrate the possibilities. most agree that if nintendo had not limited which devs were allowed to produce software, and then scrap the relaunch, that it could have performed much better. it never would have surpassed the n64 in both sales figures and generational memories, this i am sure of. i do not fault them for getting out when they did, what i fault them for is poor marketing, nation-wide [usa] broken demo kiosks, forcibly limiting developer units, software contractual issues, and their lack of faith.

with those personal opinions made, i can admit that i am passionate about the VB. i am also well researched about this particular system. at some point the general disdain needs to end. articles are so quick to point out things which are untrue. one in particular has been the "lack" of owners, when we know more than 770,000 units were sold. they never bash on the small start-up companies who release only 3,000 units or the chinese android makers who release a new psp-looking clone each month. no, it is the virutal boy which fondly fills a space in their head dedicated for something they feel a need to hate.

hopefully the rift and project morpheus will fail to properly deliver their intended message, so that in 20 years someone can make a joke about "all 5" of those users. perhaps then they will see it from the other side of the fence.

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

Another World said:


> they never bash on the small start-up companies who release only 3,000 units or the chinese android makers who release a new psp-looking clone each month. no, it is the virutal boy which fondly fills a space in their head dedicated for something they feel a need to hate.


 
There's a huge difference between a small start-up company selling a small amount of units on their first go and Nintendo, _the_ incomparable video game giant at the time, moving a number of units that's absolutely abysmal relative to their other ventures.

And really, I mean no offense, but you're taking this more than a little bit too personally. You have fond experiences with the VB in the homebrew scene and are personally invested in it: I get it. But that's not a reason to get sensitive over a general perception that, when considering the fact that most people don't care about homebrew and the like (I know it's easy to forget that on a large site like this dedicated to that kind of stuff), is rather correct.


----------



## Another World (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not taking the comments about the VB personally, you should not think anything of the sort. if someone out there doesn't like or understand the VB, that is their loss. what i am focused on is the exact comment used. saying anything not well accepted has only 5 users does not evoke humor in me. i fail to see how that comment is funny within any regard. all i see is a blatant disrespect for thousands (if not more) of users who continue to enjoy said system. if the comment had been said in a trollish manner then this would be a different discussion. i do not believe that it was said to cause harm, and so i am attempting to make the long winded point that perhaps certain phrases are better left off-line. offending anyone at the expense of a joke one finds personally funny may not be the best course of action during any conversation. while i do not feel that foxi said it with malicious intent, i am within my "internet" rights to dislike the comment and to complain about it. i hope that point is now clear?

as for homebrew, i have to strongly disagree. I maybe would have been able to agree with you if mobile gaming didn't come along. as there was a time that homebrew was a secretly traded and widely unknown form of expression. mobile gaming has changed all of that in the last 10 years. A large percentage of games the mainstream mobile gamers are enjoying on their iOS and Android devices are, in fact, simply homebrew. small video game studios of 3-4 developers used to be called collaborations and they released, homebrew. now that it can be packaged for marketing doesn't change the fact that these projects are homebrew. now, i am in no way trying make the distinction that all games and apps made by a handful of individuals are homebrew. quite the contrary, as i am well aware that many projects are simply industry devs who wished to branch out with their own form of expression.

with that said, i did not buy my vb for its homebrew scene. i also did not make my initial comments based on the vb homebrew scene. i used homebrew as a 1 example of how the vb continues to have a following of more than 5 users. 

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2014)

First of all, you are taking this way too seriously. Getting worked up about a piece of plastic is generally taking matters a step too far. Secondly, little no name devices and mainstream systems are two different kinds of fruit - the latter are dedicated to the global mainstream audience, the former to the avid and passionate minority. Selling 770,000 to the global audience equals falling flat on your face for a corporation, selling the same amount to the small community of homebrew users would be an unprecedented success for a small company. Thirdly, I disagree with the point of view that console X is better than console Y because game Z - consoles are either good and successful or poor and unsuccessful, the successful ones tend to get games because software developers simply want to sell software. A spacious library of good games is a measure of success, but the VB doesn't have that, it has a handful of titles that are worth recommending, and only to the avid collectors who are okay with investing in a system just to play a few games. Again, I'm not out to insult, I love and collect consoles, I just want to distance myself from brand favourism and judge things objectively, and if someone gets worked up over a casual display of humour while I'm at it then we're approaching the matter way too personally. If VR will flop again and 20 years from now someone ridicules it for being a poor attempt, he'll simply be right. Sorry if I upset you, that's just my opinion, no need to get all worked up over it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

Another World said:


> I'm not taking the comments about the VB personally, you should not think anything of the sort... all i see is a blatant disrespect for thousands (if not more) of users who continue to enjoy said system.


 
Calling a hyperbolic comment illustrating the poor sales of a piece of hardware "a blatant disrespect for thousands" _is_ taking it personally or, more correctly, at least taking it _way_ too seriously. I mean really, how could it not be?


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2014)

> Calling a hyperbolic comment illustrating the poor sales of a piece of hardware "a blatant disrespect for thousands" _is_ taking it personally or, more correctly, at least taking it _way_ too seriously. I mean really, how could it not be?



once again, my reactions have nothing to do with the system. it is the fact that the thing being discussed was referred to in an inappropriate way. can you not understand that? why is it so hard to grasp the concept that the undermining of a specific object in a way which forms a humorous bubble for yourself may not be accepted by all?

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 29, 2014)

Another World said:


> once again, my reactions have nothing to do with the system. it is the fact that the thing being discussed was referred to in an inappropriate way. can you not understand that? why is it so hard to grasp the concept that the undermining of a specific object in a way which forms a humorous bubble for yourself may not be accepted by all?
> 
> -another world


Not when the reference is a harmless, obvious hyperbole being used to illustrate sales, no.

Of course at least one person is going to be offended... That's unfortunately unavoidable no matter what one says. Expecting someone to not say something completely harmless because others might get offended without any substantial reason is silly.

Of course disagreement with the statement and saying why you think it's wrong is totally fine. But being offended isn't really a good reason.

I think I'm gonna stop here since I've said my piece. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2014)

harmless to you based on your opinion and your point of view. degrading and hurtful to thousands of happy owners based on mine. mine vs. yours -- something i've made clear for the past few posts. 

being offended by what someone says is a perfectly good reason to disagree with a statement. unless you are living under the assumption that society creates robots? 

-another world


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2014)

Another World said:


> harmless to you based on your opinion and your point of view. degrading and hurtful to thousands of happy owners based on mine. mine vs. yours -- something i've made clear for the past few posts.
> 
> being offended by what someone says is a perfectly good reason to disagree with a statement. unless you are living under the assumption that society creates robots?
> 
> -another world


 

If a throwaway line about a video game console is "degrading and hurtful" to you, I think the onus is on you to take a step back and rethink your priorities.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 29, 2014)

It's just a piece of plastic electronics. As xwatchmanx accurately described it, _"all 5"_ is a simple humorous hyperbole that comments on the low sales numbers. It shows no disrespect to Virtual Boy buyers, in fact, it has nothing to do with them whatsoever. I'm talking about the system, you are taking it as a personal insult Another World. Now, if I said _"Ha, all the 5 suckers who bought it"_, we'd have a different discussion entirely, but I didn't.


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2014)

my priorities include a few minutes to respond to xwatchmanx's incorrect assumptions about my motives. they also include the time to write a response which may bring into question xwatchmanx's opinions, which have stated that i am in the wrong for having opinions of my own. nothing said recently held any emotion towards foxi or the original comment.

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, I just hope there's no hard feelings, Another World. I have a pretty spicy sense of humour, but I'm not set on insulting anyone - I just like joking around.


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2014)

I never took it personally. I try very hard to live unbiased without taking sides through things such a humor. [although not the most relevant point] You kind of have too growing up in the city I did. I was only attempting to point out how the comment would be construed as inappropriate by those passionate about the system. As I do enjoy my VB, it was easier for me to comment through my own experiences. 

after we reached an understanding, I had happily gone back to playing with my OUYA. =)

-another world


----------



## Pleng (Mar 30, 2014)

Another World said:


> harmless to you based on your opinion and your point of view. degrading and hurtful to thousands of happy owners based on mine. mine vs. yours -- something i've made clear for the past few posts


 
I really doubt most of the other users would really find the comment degrading or hurtful. Seriously? To get _hurt_ over a flippant comment that basically says "the unit didn't sell very well" [which is true]? Seriously?


----------



## Another World (Mar 30, 2014)

after you complete that census please report back what your findings are. i am rather curious to see exactly how many users from your population grouping felt that way.

-another world


----------

